# Maso, nozze segrete in chiesa



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

*Maso, nozze segrete in chiesa
E da marzo potrebbe essere libero*

*Il veronese che uccise entrambi i genitori si è unito in matrimonio con Stefania, milanese di buona famiglia*







Pietro Maso con Stefania  
(foto per gentile concessione del settimanale «Chi»)


*VERONA - *Pietro Maso si è sposato in gran segreto in una chiesetta in provincia di Verona. Il giovane di Montecchia di Crosara che il 17 aprile del 1991 uccise entrambi i genitori per appropriarsi dell’eredità, secondo il settimanale «Chi» è convolato a nozze alcuni mesi fa. Il periodico mostra le foto di Maso a spasso per Milano con la neomoglie Stefania. Oggi gode della semilibertà ed è proprio nelle ore fuori dal carcere che nel 2008 ha conosciuto Stefania, una ragazza milanese di buona famiglia. La coppia ha scelto il rito del matrimonio canonico, cioè solo religioso; alla cerimonia erano presenti il parroco che ha celebrato il matrimonio, due suore e don Guido Todeschini, guida spirituale dello sposo. Maso nel marzo 2011 potrebbe ottenere la libertà totale, con alcune restrizioni: l’obbligo di firma, di residenza o il divieto di espatrio e allora potrà decidere di sposarsi in Comune e depositare ufficialmente gli atti del matrimonio. (_Ansa_)

*14 dicembre 2010*


*Maso si sposa e incontra  Corona per l’esclusiva foto*

http://corrieredelveneto.corriere.i...-essere-libero-18172840667.shtml?fr=correlati


Che schifo :bleah::bleah::bleah:



http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pietro_Maso​


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

in chiesa, certo.mica è un cinico ateo come me
non dormirei troppo tranquilla con maso a fianco


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Conosco di persona Piero Maso...ahahahahahahaah...
Una zucca vuota, il più grande sborone, ignorante saccente, che abbia mai conosciuto in vita mia.
Faceva di quei discorsi al bar...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Incredibile, questo era seriamente convinto che il giorno dopo la banca dava a lui tutti i soldi di suo padre...

Piero Maso?
Semplicissimo: vittima di educazione sbagliata.
Noi due genitori poveri e zotici, ci spacchiamo la schiena per farti fare la bella vita...la parola sacrificio non la conosceva...

Finchè campo ricorderò lui che cogliona Carlo Celadon, perchè lui aveva la BMW più figa di quella di Celadon...robe da matti...

Piero Maso era uno che se entrava in un locale, e tutti non si giravano a guardarlo, soffriva come un cane...

Lui, non ha mai letto un libro in vita sua, ma el mona sa sempre tutto eh?

E le sorelle? Ovvio servette in casa eh? Loro femmine, lui ciò IL MASCHIO eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOLzl3o4a0I


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

CARLO, DUE ANNI IN CATENE

Repubblica — 26 gennaio 1990   pagina 20   sezione: CRONACA
VICENZA Un piccolo paese del Veneto è sceso in piazza, in silenzio e a muso duro, contro l' Anonima sequestri. Per chiedere, a due anni esatti dal rapimento di Carlo Celadon, il figlio ventunenne di un industriale della concia, la liberazione del ragazzo. Per lanciare una sfida alla ' ndrangheta, per spronare lo Stato ad adottare misure più efficaci. Sono stati gli studenti a prendere l' iniziativa, quelli del Liceo scientifico Leonardo Da Vinci di Arzignano, i compagni di classe di Carlo, che quando è stato rapito frequentava la IV C. Prima, d' accordo con i loro professori, hanno protestato con cinque minuti di silenzio, dalle 8.30 alle 8.35, in tutte le classi della provincia di Vicenza. Poi, al pomeriggio, il corteo. Durante la manifestazione, alla quale hanno partecipato circa duemila persone avevano aderito anche l' associazione degli industriali e i sindacati i negozi e i bar hanno abbassato le serrande. In serata, negozi chiusi e luci spente per un' altra mezz' ora, dalle 19 alle 19.30, in concomitanza con una seduta straordinaria del Consiglio comunale che, in un ordine del giorno inviato a Cossiga, Andreotti e Gava ha chiesto metodi più efficaci per combattere i sequestri. Il ragazzo, che i compagni di scuola definiscono estroverso, brillante e gioioso, era stato rapito il 25 gennaio 1988 da quattro banditi armati e mascherati che avevano fatto irruzione nella villa della famiglia Celadon. Nove mesi dopo, il 25 ottobre ' 88, Candido Celadon, il padre di Carlo, versava il riscatto: 5 miliardi. La somma più alta pagata per un sequestro di persona. Ma nemmeno dopo aver portato i soldi in Aspromonte, come chiesto dai banditi, Carlo Celadon veniva rilasciato. Anzi i rapitori raddoppiavano la richiesta: altri 5 miliardi. Vogliono ancora soldi, ma con quali garanzie posso fidarmi della loro parola? si domanda Candido Celadon. L' ultima telefonata dei rapitori è arrivata il 21 settembre scorso: Allora vuoi rompere? gli hanno detto. E hanno riattaccato. Ora l' imprenditore cerca un altro contatto: Fatemi sapere qualcosa dice rivolto ai rapitori sono disperato. Non ho più voglia di vivere, mi avete distrutto. Abbiate almeno l' umanità di darmi un segnale. Troviamoci tutti per protestare contro questa continua ingiustizia avevano lanciato l' appello gli studenti. E il paese ha risposto. Ora tutti chiedono che si muova lo Stato, e i cartelli del corteo degli studenti sono indicativi: L' ingiustizia ha trionfato ancora, Stato reagisci, l' Italia ha il primato dei sequestri, che onore!, dietro la poltrona, la mafia. E ancora: La libertà si paga con i voti?. In testa al corteo, dietro a un grande striscione bianco e rosso con la scritta liberate Carlo, sfilano gli operai della Faedr, una delle fabbriche di Celadon. Poi c' è tutto il paese: studenti, insegnanti, commercianti, imprenditori, giovani, anziani, donne, operai, esponenti politici. Forse non servirà questa solidarietà dice Marta, della IV B del Liceo scientifico ma non si può più stare con le mani in mano. Questa è una storia disumana, sconvolgente. Celadon ha già fatto due anni di carcere duro senza alcuna colpa dice il sindaco democristiano di Arzignano Severino Trevisan. E aggiunge: Non vogliamo la pena di morte ma un inasprimento delle sanzioni, e sistemi diversi e più efficaci per combattere i sequestri. Misure severe incalza il presidente dell' associazione industriale di Vicenza Franco Gemmo. Ma i comunisti non sono d' accordo: Mi scandalizza che esponenti della Dc invece di fare l' esame di coscienza per l' incapacità dimostrata di assicurare i diritti dei cittadini contro i delinquenti, si facciano paladini di proposte demagogiche sulle pene accusa Nicola Muraro del Pci. - dal nostro inviato ROBERTO BIANCHIN

Con dedica al nostro Daniele.
Chi risarcirà Carlo? Eh? Mica è tornato normale eh?
E il dolore di Candido? Che oltre a essere vedovo e aver lavorato per una vita, si trovò a lottare con queste mostruosità? Eh?


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in chiesa, certo.mica è un cinico ateo come me
> non dormirei troppo tranquilla con maso a fianco


Ti ricordi quando tutte quelle stronzette gli mandavano lettere d'amore  che societa' di merda :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti ricordi quando tutte quelle stronzette gli mandavano lettere d'amore  che societa' di merda :incazzato:


E perchè?
Guarda che Piero è un bell'uomo eh?
Un figo...
Come Felicetto Maniero, o Renato Vallanzasca eh?
Le ragazzine hanno i loro miti eh?
L'orco buono non aizza...
Invece il bastardo, il mascalzone, il bel tenebroso...ecc..ecc...
Sono fenomeni eh?


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè?
> Guarda che Piero è un bell'uomo eh?
> Un figo...
> Come Felicetto Maniero, o Renato Vallanzasca eh?
> ...


 mi auguro che il fascino che possa attrarre queste sciagurate , riguardi la recondita possibilità di far cambiare la bestia trasformandola nel bel principe ; sciocca idea romantica che preferisco all'attrazione per il demone vuoto e belloccio.
maso è veramente la rappresentazione di quantoil vuoto di ideali sia la vera malvagità in assoluto: uccisi i genitori (e solo il caso ha risparmiato il resto dela famiglia) è andato sereno a divertirsi.
in aula si presentava con quella faccia arrogante , vestito tutto azzimato ...non credo proprio si sia mai pentito
e l'ipocrisia della chiesa celebra il sacramento del matrimono a lui...e non ammette la comunione ad un separato che magari ha sempre vissuto onestamente con correttezza morale


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro che il fascino che possa attrarre queste sciagurate , riguardi la recondita possibilità di far cambiare la bestia trasformandola nel bel principe ; sciocca idea romantica che preferisco all'attrazione per il demone vuoto e belloccio.
> maso è veramente la rappresentazione di quantoil vuoto di ideali sia la vera malvagità in assoluto: uccisi i genitori (e solo il caso ha risparmiato il resto dela famiglia) è andato sereno a divertirsi.
> in aula si presentava con quella faccia arrogante , vestito tutto azzimato ...non credo proprio si sia mai pentito
> e l'ipocrisia della chiesa celebra il sacramento del matrimono a lui...e non ammette la comunione ad un separato che magari ha sempre vissuto onestamente con correttezza morale


Io auguro a quelle emerite teste di cazzo bacate che se li sposano, di essere le prossime vittime.

Ci sono troppi coglioni/e in giro e guerre non se ne fanno piu'.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro che il fascino che possa attrarre queste sciagurate , riguardi la recondita possibilità di far cambiare la bestia trasformandola nel bel principe ; sciocca idea romantica che preferisco all'attrazione per il demone vuoto e belloccio.
> maso è veramente la rappresentazione di quantoil vuoto di ideali sia la vera malvagità in assoluto: uccisi i genitori (e solo il caso ha risparmiato il resto dela famiglia) è andato sereno a divertirsi.
> in aula si presentava con quella faccia arrogante , vestito tutto azzimato ...non credo proprio si sia mai pentito
> e l'ipocrisia della chiesa celebra il sacramento del matrimono a lui...e non ammette la comunione ad un separato che magari ha sempre vissuto onestamente con correttezza morale


Tranquilla...la perizia fu fatta dal grande Andreoli che sentenziò: sono zucche vuote, non si rendono conto...tranquilla...pentito o non pentito...santocarcere lo ha cambiato eh? 

La chiesa non è ipocrita, ma formalista: le regole sono regole.
Il caso del separato per esempio è materia di profonda riflessione.
Molti confessori iniziano a dire alla chiesa: non è giusto eh?
Cioè ci sono parecchie vittime della separazione.

Se Maso rientra nei casi in cui può ricevere il sacramento del matrimonio, va dato. 

Forse ti scoccia l'idea che uno che ha fatto quello che ha fatto lui, abbia una donna che lo ami eh?

Anche Ciausescu ( non so come si scrive) aveva la sua donna...e pare che quei due vecchiacci ( comunisti) fossero parecchio lussuriosi.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla...la perizia fu fatta dal grande Andreoli che sentenziò: sono zucche vuote, non si rendono conto...tranquilla...pentito o non pentito...santocarcere lo ha cambiato eh?
> 
> La chiesa non è ipocrita, ma formalista: le regole sono regole.
> Il caso del separato per esempio è materia di profonda riflessione.
> ...


Io tutto sto amore mica lo vedo...per me e' solo fame + tanta stupidita' dimostrata anche dal fallimento di non essere stata manco capace d'intessere una relazione reale con un  compaesano in carne ed ossa ma di scatenarsi solo in trip epistolari farneticanti...na masturbazione sfociata in dipendenza...

comunque dovrebbero essere sterilizzati...la razza umana sopravvivera' benissimo senza cotale DNA!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla...la perizia fu fatta dal grande Andreoli che sentenziò: sono zucche vuote, non si rendono conto...tranquilla...pentito o non pentito...santocarcere lo ha cambiato eh?
> 
> La chiesa non è ipocrita, ma formalista: le regole sono regole.
> Il caso del separato per esempio è materia di profonda riflessione.
> ...


 dicevo altro


----------



## Sabina (16 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva;
e l'ipocrisia della chiesa celebra il sacramento del matrimono a lui...e non ammette la comunione ad un separato che magari ha sempre vissuto onestamente con correttezza morale[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> E' proprio quello che ho pensato io


----------



## fatata56 (16 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in chiesa, certo.mica è un cinico ateo come me
> non dormirei troppo tranquilla con maso a fianco


 Ho pensato la stessa cosa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karim (17 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La chiesa non è ipocrita, ma formalista: le regole sono regole.
> Il caso del separato per esempio è materia di profonda riflessione.
> Molti confessori iniziano a dire alla chiesa: non è giusto eh?
> Cioè ci sono parecchie vittime della separazione.


Io la vedo un po' diversamente. Non è una questione di formalismo ma l'essenza stessa delle chiesa.
Se ammazzi 10 milioni di persone e dici di pentirti lei ti accoglie a braccia aperte.
Se lasci tua moglie non potrai mostrare pentimento, altrimenti ti risponde, "ma se sei pentito perché non ritorni da lei?"
Se però torni a casi e gli spari un colpo in testa e poi vai in chiesa e dici. "Ecco, adesso sono seriamente pentito" vedrai che ti accoglierà a braccia aperte.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Io la vedo un po' diversamente. Non è una questione di formalismo ma l'essenza stessa delle chiesa.
> Se ammazzi 10 milioni di persone e dici di pentirti lei ti accoglie a braccia aperte.
> Se lasci tua moglie non potrai mostrare pentimento, altrimenti ti risponde, "ma se sei pentito perché non ritorni da lei?"
> Se però torni a casi e gli spari un colpo in testa e poi vai in chiesa e dici. "Ecco, adesso sono seriamente pentito" vedrai che ti accoglierà a braccia aperte.


Troppo semplicistico eh?
Qua tu stigmatizzi proprio la mentalità cattolica:
So che è una cosa è peccato, la faccio, perchè tanto poi mi confesso...ehm tralasci un requisito fondamentale del perdono cattolico: il proposito di cambiar vita, e soprattutto la volontà di riparare al male fatto. In altre parole si chiama conversione...
Leggi in Vangelo: la figura di Zaccheo, o di Maddalena.


----------

